# My Fishie Art.



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey All.

Saw this thread thought i would post some of my fishie art for ya, I havn't drawn a betta yet, but i will do one very soon for you guys. these were done for another forum one was for a logo and the other a forum tee shirt.

Hope you enjoy,





























I draw everything and anything, so if you'd like to come over and take a look at some of my other art please visit my deviant art page 

http://darnstrong.deviantart.com/gallery/

Don


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

O.O AWESOME!!! I love the one of the OSCAR! :-D


----------



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

Jirothebetta said:


> O.O AWESOME!!! I love the one of the OSCAR! :-D


 
Thanks, I have that one on a shirt  It turned out really nice.

Don


----------



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

Okay here ya go guys, 

This is the first thing i have drawn since my daughter sophia passed away 
on the 13th of july 3 weeks and a bit ago, She lover her Oliver (betta) so i thought i would draw him for her. She was 5 and died of a brain tumor.
to say its been a hard year..............................UNDERSTATEMENT!.

So this is for you Sophia, papa misses you so much.











Don


----------



## ninjaofthe9seas (Jul 6, 2011)

*huggles* life sucks sometimes. Keep drawing! It'll help. :3 Loving your art.  Hope things get easier for ya.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, im sure your little girl would be proud of how you drew her Favorited fish


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oliver looks amazing! Sophia would have loved it, I'm sure.  I love the oscar too. 
I really like your username! Are you a fan of Are You Being Served as well?


----------



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Oliver looks amazing! Sophia would have loved it, I'm sure.  I love the oscar too.
> I really like your username! Are you a fan of Are You Being Served as well?


 
LOL, when i had TV yes I watched it all the time, And thanks she is very missed.

D


----------

